# Average Age of Posters



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2014)

Just want to do a quick straw poll of the average age of forum poster and see if its a mirror image of what we see in our golf clubs


----------



## CliveW (Jun 12, 2014)

So.... 50% are between 40 & 45, whilst the other 50% are between 55 & 60!  Interesting.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm now in a minority.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2014)

At 55 which group should I post in?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			At 55 which group should I post in?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if your less than 55 and a half or more


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Depends if your less than 55 and a half or more 

Click to expand...

Good job I posted in the 55 to 60 then... a month closer to 60 than 50


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh dear, at 37 I am the spring chicken


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Oh dear, at 37 I am the spring chicken 

Click to expand...

Hadn't realised you were that young Adey.. hard life was it?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 12, 2014)

Why is highest category over 60?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 12, 2014)

Just sneeked in to 45-50.. 
Not for long though.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2014)

err doesnt take into account ones mental age 

Im still 17 sometimes


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Good job I posted in the 55 to 60 then... a month closer to 60 than 50

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Slab (Jun 12, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



*err doesnt take into account ones mental age* 

Im still 17 sometimes 

Click to expand...

Or their IQ's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2014)

Got a birthday on Monday and so the ripe old age of 48. Looks like I'm in the middle on here


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Good job I posted in the 55 to 60 then... a month closer to 60 than 50

Click to expand...

:whoo: I'm still in the 50-55 with five months to spare.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 12, 2014)

Scraped into the 45-50 .. til mid summers day that is, big club match that day aswell  .. 


crikey where did them years go eh .. ?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 12, 2014)

you missed the option for grumpy old farts.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 12, 2014)

30-35 section for me :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 12, 2014)

Gareth said:



			30-35 section for me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I stuck myself in there too, although I am 35 and 4 months, so just scraped in!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			you missed the option for grumpy old farts.
		
Click to expand...

I already complained about that in Post #9.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 12, 2014)

33 here.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 12, 2014)

34 lol feeling young now


----------



## LanDog (Jun 12, 2014)

Only under 20 so far, grand old age of 19


----------



## drdel (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm beginning to dislike these polls.... at 68 I'm dropping of the chart !!! :angry:

Eventually, when you young guns look in the mirror and see your father looking back at you you'll see why we're the grumpy old-fart brigade.

At least I can still drive that dam ball well over 250yds and sometimes I can even see where it went :fore:


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Only under 20 so far, grand old age of 19
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that that's not you in your avatar then?


----------



## adiemel (Jun 12, 2014)

It is scary I am 48 getting closer and closer to qualifying for the over 50 life cover.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2014)

67years old and shot a net 68 today away from home off the back tees, life in the old dog yet.:clap:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 12, 2014)

Crow said:



			I'm guessing that that's not you in your avatar then?
		
Click to expand...

No it's from a Southern Comfort advert from a while back


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 12, 2014)

Very surprising. Some of the school yard bickering that goes on here I was expecting the average to be less than 20.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Very surprising. Some of the school yard bickering that goes on here I was expecting the average to be less than 20.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 12, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Very surprising. Some of the school yard bickering that goes on here I was expecting the average to be less than 20.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that's not a dig Robert, I know where you live!


----------



## Matty2803 (Jun 12, 2014)

Two Under 20 now! I've just turned 14!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 12, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I hope that's not a dig Robert, I know where you live!
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Only reason I said under 20 is because there is no under 10 option


----------



## Wayman (Jun 12, 2014)

23 me


----------



## rosecott (Jun 12, 2014)

Watch out, the over-60s, like the Apaches, are gathering on the horizon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Watch out, the over-60s, like the Apaches, are gathering on the horizon.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 12, 2014)

richart said:



			I'm still in the 50-55 with five months to spare.

Click to expand...

'aving a larf aren't you? Weren't you trying to convince everyone that you were going through a late life crisis when you bought your latest car?  You know what they say about those who buy Porches, Ferraris or other exotic cars - the faster the car, the smaller their pen is.:ears::ears:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 12, 2014)

Leftie said:



			'aving a larf aren't you? Weren't you trying to convince everyone that you were going through a late life crisis when you bought your latest car?  You know what they say about those who buy Porches, Ferraris or other exotic cars - the faster the car, the smaller their pen is.:ears::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hoi, you're no spring chicken.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just want to do a quick straw poll of the average age of forum poster and see if its a mirror image of what we see in our golf clubs
		
Click to expand...

Please explain what we see in our golf clubs?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Please explain what we see in our golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...


Well the majority of people we see are golfers 

Then there are normally a couple bar and kitchen staff 

Then you get a few pro golfers thrown into the mix

And the age of those golfers it appears from what I have witnessed to be very sparse between the 20's and 30's - and the majority of golfers in clubs are over 40


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a birthday on Monday and so the ripe old age of 48. Looks like I'm in the middle on here
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely thought you were a good 10 years younger than that....


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the majority of people we see are golfers 

Then there are normally a couple bar and kitchen staff 

Then you get a few pro golfers thrown into the mix

And the age of those golfers it appears from what I have witnessed to be very sparse between the 20's and 30's - and the majority of golfers in clubs are over 40
		
Click to expand...

So you already know the answer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			So you already know the answer!
		
Click to expand...

Of people's age on here ? No hence why I asked the question


----------



## DannyOT (Jun 14, 2014)

24 here. I know quite a lot of people my age who play golf and are pretty decent, however the thought of a golf membership is very rarely something they want. The though of Â£300 for a years golf puts them off, never mind upwards of Â£700.

It's quite annoying, as much as I enjoy you oldies , it's nice to play with people your own age at times. Of all the local clubs, there's probably about 3-4 people aged between 20-30 that are members.


----------



## granters (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm 34 next week. The vast majority at our place are 40-50s and beyond. I can probably think of 20 folk around the same age group as myself, played junior golf with most of them. Very rarely see someone in my age group taking up the game


----------



## Crow (Jun 14, 2014)

This confirms what we already suspected; that golf is by its nature a sport for the more mature person in that it requires a fair bit of money and free time.

If golf clubs are worried about falling numbers it's the middle aged that they should be looking to atrract rather than younger players.
Once you get to your late thirties / early forties you've got a bit more spare cash and hopefully a bit more spare time.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 14, 2014)

This poll is actually a bit surprising. I'd be expecting it to have weighted more to the younger age groups seeing how it's on t'internet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I genuinely thought you were a good 10 years younger than that....
		
Click to expand...

Been a tough old life. Don't let these boyish good looks fool you


----------



## rickg (Jun 14, 2014)

54 tomorrow ! 

Trouble is I still act like a 14 year old! :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2014)

rickg said:



			74 tomorrow ! 

Trouble is I still act like a 74 year old! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that you fibber


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the majority of people we see are golfers 

Then there are normally a couple bar and kitchen staff 

Then you get a few pro golfers thrown into the mix

And the age of those golfers it appears from what I have witnessed to be very sparse between the 20's and 30's - and the majority of golfers in clubs are over 40
		
Click to expand...

not all clubs are the same yes at my club we do have a majority in the over 50 group BUT we have juniors as young as 6 and teenagers as well as a lot of 20 something,it all depends what your club offers them we have a great youth set up with weekly coaching from the pro,a couple of the teenagers are in the county set up both girls and boys,a couple have gone to the states to ply their trade on one of the tours over there,things like this attract young people to the club (those interested in golf) parents who dont play bring their kids because it is known for its friendliness to the junior section,mind you saying that we do have some over 80 who talk about the war a lot but you cant have everything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			not all clubs are the same yes at my club we do have a majority in the over 50 group BUT we have juniors as young as 6 and teenagers as well as a lot of 20 something,it all depends what your club offers them we have a great youth set up with weekly coaching from the pro,a couple of the teenagers are in the county set up both girls and boys,a couple have gone to the states to ply their trade on one of the tours over there,things like this attract young people to the club (those interested in golf) parents who dont play bring their kids because it is known for its friendliness to the junior section,mind you saying that we do have some over 80 who talk about the war a lot but you cant have everything.
		
Click to expand...

That's just a blob of words ?!? Do you have a return button ?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's just a blob of words ?!? Do you have a return button ?
		
Click to expand...

read slower or are you now the moderator on word-smiths.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			read slower or are you now the moderator on word-smiths.
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter how slow or quick I read - it's hard to read a blob of words without breaking it up. 

You posted all those words in one whole sentence !


----------



## DanFST (Jun 16, 2014)

The attitude of a percentage of the older members (50+) Also put alot of the younger potential members off.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 16, 2014)

DanFST said:



			The attitude of a percentage of the older members (50+) Also put alot of the younger potential members off.
		
Click to expand...

Do tell us more. We older people would like to know what we're doing wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Do tell us more. We older people would like to know what we're doing wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't say we we.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 16, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Do tell us more. We older people would like to know what we're doing wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I said a percentage of older people, Lets not be sensitive. I also never said they were doing anything wrong.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 16, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't say we we.
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean wee wee?


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 16, 2014)

DanFST said:



			The attitude of a percentage of the older members (50+) Also put alot of the younger potential members off.
		
Click to expand...

Could you elaborate some more please ? In what way do you feel they are putting young potential members off?


----------



## DanFST (Jun 16, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Could you elaborate some more please ? In what way do you feel they are putting young potential members off?
		
Click to expand...


Of course, me and all the guys I play with are 22-26. We have 2 guys that are very good players, then the rest are OK. I won't go into specific examples, but a few of the older members have seemed to go out of there way to make condescending and even rude comments. 

However when we've made a friendly suggestion to older groups a few times it's been met with an incredibly hostile response. Now of course i'm not going to say it's all older people, Cause that's silly. It's most likely because of the demographic of the golf club. Or is it that we have a different ethos when playing? Who knows!


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Dan , it's a shame you've encountered that but hopefully it's not put you off. As you rightly say it's not all older people that act like that , I can only speak from experience from my clubs and not really seen it . There does seem to be a healthy integration of young and old and certainly from the older members I know they take a keen interest in our juniors and our two very good young girls , +3 and 3.

I think most golf clubs have a top heavy weighting of older members as we have more time , not constrained by young families ( Grandchildren duties yes, but they get to go home at the end of ) With this top heavy weighting I can see how some clubs would be run to favour the "Wrinklies " as they provide the most income into the club from fees and bar takings.


----------



## teetime75 (Jun 16, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Of course, me and all the guys I play with are 22-26. We have 2 guys that are very good players, then the rest are OK. I won't go into specific examples, but a few of the older members have seemed to go out of there way to make condescending and even rude comments. 

However when we've made a friendly suggestion to older groups a few times it's been met with an incredibly hostile response. Now of course i'm not going to say it's all older people, Cause that's silly. It's most likely because of the demographic of the golf club. Or is it that we have a different ethos when playing? Who knows!
		
Click to expand...

Can you give us an example of one of your friendly suggestions.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Did you mean wee wee?
		
Click to expand...

You know what i meant, if your not damp you're not in the seniors team pmsl


----------



## DanFST (Jun 16, 2014)

teetime75 said:



			Can you give us an example of one of your friendly suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Following a group infront from the 7th to the 18th. (they probably should have let us through, but I don't care about that, I'm there to have an afternoon in the sun with my mates, no rush!) 

As we were following I smiled and gave a thumbs up and said: "Remember to fix your pitch marks" as they hadn't repaired a single one the whole time we'd been behind them.  I was confronted and told to respect seniors, who do I think i am etc, two of them got very worked up by it with shouting and swearing. To which I just had to walk off, and say we're all members it's collectively our responsibility to keep the course nice. 

I normally let it slide and just repair them myself as I'm waiting on greens. But I only bought it up as i'd volunteered to repair divots and pitchmarks an evening about 3 weeks before!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Following a group infront from the 7th to the 18th. (they probably should have let us through, but I don't care about that, I'm there to have an afternoon in the sun with my mates, no rush!) 

As we were following I smiled and gave a thumbs up and said: "Remember to fix your pitch marks" as they hadn't repaired a single one the whole time we'd been behind them.  I was confronted and told to respect seniors, who do I think i am etc, two of them got very worked up by it with shouting and swearing. To which I just had to walk off, and say we're all members it's collectively our responsibility to keep the course nice. 

I normally let it slide and just repair them myself as I'm waiting on greens. But I only bought it up as i'd volunteered to repair divots and pitchmarks an evening about 3 weeks before!
		
Click to expand...

The only way to sort this kind of thing out is to put a letter in stating their  names and facts.
 Because they would do it to you if the situation was reversed , they should have known better. Its guys like that , that get us young oldies a bad name :thup:.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 16, 2014)

richart said:



			:whoo: I'm still in the 50-55 with five months to spare.

Click to expand...

I'm still there too - till Thursday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2014)

I've pushed the average up. 48 years young today


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've pushed the average up. 48 years young today
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday young sir.


----------



## teetime75 (Jun 16, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Following a group infront from the 7th to the 18th. (they probably should have let us through, but I don't care about that, I'm there to have an afternoon in the sun with my mates, no rush!) 

As we were following I smiled and gave a thumbs up and said: "Remember to fix your pitch marks" as they hadn't repaired a single one the whole time we'd been behind them.  I was confronted and told to respect seniors, who do I think i am etc, two of them got very worked up by it with shouting and swearing. To which I just had to walk off, and say we're all members it's collectively our responsibility to keep the course nice. 

I normally let it slide and just repair them myself as I'm waiting on greens. But I only bought it up as i'd volunteered to repair divots and pitchmarks an evening about 3 weeks before!
		
Click to expand...

That's good friendly advice Dan, nothing for them to get worked up or irate about.
The thing to remember about coffin dodgers(of whom I am one )is their short memory span,
by the time they have walked from taking their shot to the green, they have forgotten 
they have made a pitch mark, LOL.
I ALWAYS repair mine --I think.


----------



## teetime75 (Jun 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've pushed the average up. 48 years young today
		
Click to expand...

Nobbut a kid.

Happy Birthday Homer.


----------

